# mudguards on the club run



## alecstilleyedye (20 Dec 2015)

mudguards used to be pretty much at the discretion (or conscience) of the rider on the social club run when i first joined the club. there were training rides that the club captain used to lead where mudguards were compulsory during the winter, but the club run had no such rules.

recently, said club captain and his coterie are riding the social club run and there seems to be a move to an unwritten rule about having mudguards (even staunch opponents thereof now seem to be turning up with a fully guarded bike). i know all about the social niceties of having a rear mudguard with a flap when riding in a group, but some bikes just don't have clearance for mudguards, even the raceblade kind, and the experience of riding is diminished by their presence. 

whilst i have got mudguards on the winter bike (raceblades, had to butcher them to prevent them rubbing), is it really reasonable to expect to go out on a wet muddy ride and not get wet and muddy? modern washing machines and detergents will get the muck out of virtually any kit, and if you wear your best white assos kit on a wet winter ride, you deserve all you get.


----------



## cyberknight (20 Dec 2015)

Depends in you want a face-full of whatever poop/ pollution is mixed in with the muddy water when it fly off the back of the wheel in front .


----------



## screenman (20 Dec 2015)

I was behind somebody who was inconsiderate and did not consider his fellow group members when we rode over an area where the cows crossed for milking.

Cow poo tastes quite sweet, and freckles do no suit me.


----------



## crazyjoe101 (20 Dec 2015)

It's not about not getting muddy and wet; it's about not having a constant stream of horrible surface water / dirt shot into your face, all over your cycling glasses and into your mouth. I won't ride behind anyone who does not have mudguards and if the group is small I sometimes politely suggest they go on the back if it is really bad because it's usually just one or two in a group of maybe eight spraying everyone.
At the same time, I do empathise for those with no clearance - I use to use Raceblade Longs with some Crud RRII parts and although they got the job done they were very high maintenence. I sold my set to a clumate who rides a Bianchi (hardly mudguard friendly)and he seems to think they are amazing.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (20 Dec 2015)

i can understand my ribble r872 (essentially a race-ready frame) not having clearance, but the carrera virtuoso, at £250 when bought new, i would have thought would have had enough…

oh well, let's look forward to when the mudguards can come off…


----------



## Venod (20 Dec 2015)

Our club captain (rightly IMO) constantly voices the need for full mudguards on club runs, if you turn up without them you are expected to ride at the back of the group, its OK if your by yourself, but its a bit unconsiderate in a group where most people have guards to keep themselves and other people clean.


----------



## screenman (20 Dec 2015)

Nothing like doing a fast club run on your training bike equipped with guards, rack, light, etc. That is when you know you can hack it.


----------



## Elybazza61 (20 Dec 2015)

Yep,full 'guards required on our club runs.


----------



## Hacienda71 (20 Dec 2015)

Racebladelong 2's will fit where Cruds won't and give sufficient coverage for even the strictest club rules. They are far easier to adjust than clip on standard Raceblades.


----------



## screenman (20 Dec 2015)

Just ride your old bike, surely guards fit on that one.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 Dec 2015)

My club has a simple rule, once the clocks go back mudguards are mandatory on the clubruns. We can take them off again once we're back in BST.


----------



## HLaB (20 Dec 2015)

Up in the central belt I think you'd be crazy without them.


----------



## HarryTheDog (20 Dec 2015)

Afnug said:


> Our club captain (rightly IMO) constantly voices the need for full mudguards on club runs, if you turn up without them you are expected to ride at the back of the group, its OK if your by yourself, but its a bit unconsiderate in a group where most people have guards to keep themselves and other people clean.


Same in my road club.


----------



## Tin Pot (20 Dec 2015)

I'd go further - its inconsiderate to not have them anywhere there are a lot of cyclists.

My last bike hire in the city taught me that.


----------



## mjr (20 Dec 2015)

alecstilleyedye said:


> i know all about the social niceties of having a rear mudguard with a flap when riding in a group, but some bikes just don't have clearance for mudguards, even the raceblade kind, and the experience of riding is diminished by their presence.


I'm surprised you describe the rides as social if mudguards weren't encouraged. Spraying others with road crap sounds positively antisocial!

Riding a bike without mudguards is cheating, riding only part of a bike. Next you'll be saying it has no luggage rack or chain guard!


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Dec 2015)

We have no club rules about mudguards. In fact we don't have club rules about much at all.
We just MTFU and WTFU and go ride.
AFAIK, it's never been raised as an issue.


----------



## cyberknight (20 Dec 2015)

alecstilleyedye said:


> i can understand my ribble r872 (essentially a race-ready frame) not having clearance, but the carrera virtuoso, at £250 when bought new, i would have thought would have had enough…
> 
> oh well, let's look forward to when the mudguards can come off…


My virtuoso ran cruds all year around , cant say i tried full on gaurds though.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Dec 2015)

Generally speaking people are "encouraged" to use mudguards on the club run but there is no rule / though one of our leaders does get a bit grouchy about it!!! Everyone else is pretty relaxed but do quietly expect it. 

This "encouragement" usually takes the form of having the piss taken during the ride for covering everyone else in crap! Just the usual banter but usually works without upsetting anyone.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Dec 2015)

alecstilleyedye said:


> is it really reasonable to expect to go out on a wet muddy ride and not get wet and muddy? modern washing machines and detergents will get the muck out of virtually any kit, and if you wear your best white assos kit on a wet winter ride, you deserve all you get.



I feel it's reasonable to expect my cycling friends to understand I don't want to get covered in road spray while at the same time we all understand winter riding can be cold, wet and dirty. It's a matter of courtesy.

While I agree modern detergents will shift most things these detergents can damage your kit and high temperature washes can do the same. Our club kit is good quality and expensive plus I like to keep it as smart as possible. This means a delicate wash setting with non bio powder. Experience tells me that a shirt covered in oily spots after riding through goodness knows what can be difficult to shift.


----------



## youngoldbloke (29 Dec 2015)

Very seriously encouraged, just a smidgeon short of being made compulsory - even on the chaingang. And not only mudguards but also MUDFLAPS, as a lot of mudguards do a reasonable job of keeping the crap off the rider of the bike they are fixed too, but not off anyone behind. The club is even holding a mudflap competition, to judge the inventiveness and handiwork of members as such things are not generally commercially available, and are mostly homemade. However something as simple as an Ass Saver zip-tied to theback end of your rear mudguard is very effective!


----------



## youngoldbloke (29 Dec 2015)

The other issue to consider is the impression you make on your club run coffee stop - oddly a number of cafe proprietors don't take kindly to the deposit of filth from muddy backsides on the chairs in their establishments - especially if upholstered in tasteful pastel fabrics. We have suggested that if you can't or won't fit guards you should at least carry a bin liner to sit on.


----------



## sidevalve (31 Dec 2015)

Not really my thing here but I read this thread with interest. Just a small point I might add - if your riding along and the guy behind gets a sudden facefull of cack because you didn't bother with guards and comes off how would you feel ? If it were me I'd feel pretty sh-t, after all this is not a professional race and these are supposed to your mates.
Still each to their own.


----------



## BorderReiver (9 Jan 2016)

How on Earth can 'the experience of riding' be dimished by having mudguards? The asthetic of the bike might be diminished but it won't look great covered in mud (and worse) either.


----------



## cyberknight (9 Jan 2016)

sidevalve said:


> Not really my thing here but I read this thread with interest. Just a small point I might add - if your riding along and the guy behind gets a sudden facefull of cack because you didn't bother with guards and comes off how would you feel ? If it were me I'd feel pretty sh-t, after all this is not a professional race and these are supposed to your mates.
> Still each to their own.


Even the pros have been known to use ass savers on really bad days


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Jan 2016)

cyberknight said:


> Even the pros have been known to use ass savers on really bad days


Wimps .....


----------



## Katherine (9 Jan 2016)

youngoldbloke said:


> Very seriously encouraged, just a smidgeon short of being made compulsory - even on the chaingang. And not only mudguards but also MUDFLAPS, as a lot of mudguards do a reasonable job of keeping the crap off the rider of the bike they are fixed too, but not off anyone behind. The club is even holding a mudflap competition, to judge the inventiveness and handiwork of members as such things are not generally commercially available, and are mostly homemade. However something as simple as an Ass Saver zip-tied to theback end of your rear mudguard is very effective!


Pics?


----------



## youngoldbloke (9 Jan 2016)

Katherine said:


> Pics?


Here's my latest effort - made from a plastic bottle, zip-tied to the original mudflap.


----------



## cyberknight (9 Jan 2016)

User said:


> Club run certainly. I would go further and make them compulsory on the commute.


The commuter bike has gaurds on all year round .


----------



## Ajax Bay (23 Jan 2016)

@youngoldbloke That's a marvellous flap with an aesthetic appeal.


youngoldbloke said:


> a lot of mudguards do a reasonable job of keeping the crap off the rider of the bike they are fixed to, but not off anyone behind. The club is even holding a mudflap competition . . .


And I subscribe to the notion that most marketed mudguards for racing (as opposed to touring) bikes are not long enough to keep the spray off the rider on one's wheel. So you need to fabricate a flap. But functionally, how far down does it need to go? I remark on this because your marvel seemed to be extreme - maybe you needed the space for the brilliant sticker. Was there some science basis included in the club mudguard flap competition scoring system? However . . .

If one assumes the rider on your wheel will be no closer than one wheel diameter away (it's not a team pursuit) then bare knuckle geometry suggests (to me) that you want to stop the water (+) coming off above about a 40 degree angle (criterion: 'water' thus thrown off will not hit/be hit by the following bike above the handlebar level). This implies that the mudflap needs to be no more than about 15cm above the ground. I've just been out to measure mine (added to SKS Raceblades) - they're 35cm off the ground ie at the 90 degree point. Protects me well but not anyone following closely.

Yours look like they're less than 10cm off the ground, which is probably over kill. But I have more work to do. Morals: 1) When there's a fair bit of water on the road, keep your (following) wheel at least 5 times the distance that the mudguard you're following is off the ground. 2) To be effective (added) mudguard flaps should be longer/lower than you think.


----------



## cyberknight (24 Jan 2016)

I was going to take the nice bike sans mudgaurds but the roads look wet so i will be on the old bike with gaurds today .


----------



## iandg (24 Jan 2016)

I don't think the majority of Hebridean CC members know what a mudguard is. Shame really because it rains a lot out here.

There's no rule relating to mudguards, written or otherwise. The majority of people who turn up on club runs are wannabe racers rather than tourists so mudguards are not common place on club rides


----------



## steveindenmark (24 Jan 2016)

How can mudguards " diminish the experience of riding" ?

I have bikes with and without mudguards. Neither diminishes the experience of riding.

It just sounds like a sentence to try and support a point. It doesnt.


----------



## youngoldbloke (24 Jan 2016)

Ajax Bay said:


> @youngoldbloke That's a marvellous flap with an aesthetic appeal.
> 
> And I subscribe to the notion that most marketed mudguards for racing (as opposed to touring) bikes are not long enough to keep the spray off the rider on one's wheel. So you need to fabricate a flap. But functionally, how far down does it need to go? I remark on this because your marvel seemed to be extreme - maybe you needed the space for the brilliant sticker. Was there some science basis included in the club mudguard flap competition scoring system? However . . .
> 
> ...


- no scientific basis. There are some weird and wonderful examples emerging*, as most people are fitting guards (even on the chaingang) and some sort of flap.That one of mine is about 75mm off the ground, seems to work well - no complaints from riders behind anyway - but it does foul kerbs. It is probably too wide, I've detected 'flutter' at speed - a regular side to side oscillation. Narrower ones can work well, but provide less room for aesthetic enhancement! A simple strip of flexible plastic not much wider than the guard will be very effective.
* I trialled a 'weight weenie' version made from plastic mesh - didn't work very well unfortunately!


----------



## Katherine (24 Jan 2016)

I got sprayed a lot this morning, not many people can be bothered to fit mudguards. They've gone home with stripey backs, but were very happy to sit behind me when we went to single file on narrow bits. 'After you.', 'No after you.. '!


----------



## mjr (24 Jan 2016)

Katherine said:


> I got sprayed a lot this morning, not many people can be bothered to fit mudguards. They've gone home with stripey backs, but were very happy to sit behind me when we went to single file on narrow bits. 'After you.', 'No after you.. '!


Nobbers. Same antisocial attitude that leads to some using offroad torches and head torches too. Oh well. Yesterday I saw a motorist pulling a van which had its mudguard bobbing up and down bouncing of its tyres, spraying mud everywhere.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (30 Jan 2016)

Not having mudguards is anti-social nobbery at it's highest level (halfwheeling is up there too) Ass-savers don't count and my experiences of Crud MK2's is that in NI, they often flex to one side and still allow substantial spray into the face of the rider behind you.

The "I don't like the look of" is nonsense. You have a duty whether official rule or not, to do what you can to make the ride pleasant and less damp for others.


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Jan 2016)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Not having mudguards is anti-social nobbery at it's highest level (halfwheeling is up there too) Ass-savers don't count and my experiences of Crud MK2's is that in NI, they often flex to one side and still allow substantial spray into the face of the rider behind you.
> 
> The "I don't like the look of" is nonsense. You have a duty whether official rule or not, to do what you can to make the ride pleasant and less damp for others.


I still fail to understand why 'half-wheeling' is an issue. Nor the absence of mudguards particularly, I don't see it as anybody's duty ....


----------



## CaadX (30 Jan 2016)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Not having mudguards is anti-social nobbery at it's highest level (halfwheeling is up there too) Ass-savers don't count and my experiences of Crud MK2's is that in NI, they often flex to one side and still allow substantial spray into the face of the rider behind you.
> 
> The "I don't like the look of" is nonsense. You have a duty whether official rule or not, to do what you can to make the ride pleasant and less damp for others.


See you're spending more time in here than on the bike then ? Don;t ask !


----------



## youngoldbloke (31 Jan 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> I still fail to understand why 'half-wheeling' is an issue. Nor the absence of mudguards particularly, I don't see it as anybody's duty ....


Do you ever ride in a group, and if you do, do you always ride at the front, by yourself?


----------



## Fab Foodie (31 Jan 2016)

youngoldbloke said:


> Do you ever ride in a group, and if you do, do you always ride at the front, by yourself?


Mostly ride in a group, not necessarily at the front, sometimes tail-end-Charlie behind non mudguard users, often get sprayed ... It's no big deal.


----------



## bozmandb9 (31 Jan 2016)

I went out with my LBS group ride today, where they have no rule about mudguards, and I must say I sort of wish they had. I can still feel some crap in my eyes (grit I guess), I abandoned the glasses after a while due to not being able to see through them, but think in future, I'll keep them on.

Having said all of the above, I have to admit that part of the reason for me joining the LBS ride, rather than my club ride, is because I haven't yet fitted mudguards. I've pickup up some Crud's, but going to have to switch back to 23 mm tyres to stand a chance of fitting them, due to clearance issues.

I'm beginning to see the appeal of having a winter trainer!


----------



## screenman (31 Jan 2016)

I would not feel happy spraying the rider behind me, just my good natured side showing through.


----------



## mjr (31 Jan 2016)

There were only a few of us out today but it rained hard enough and roads were muddy enough that even guarded+flapped bikes were flicking up some muck. When it's that bad, all you can do is not ride too close.


----------



## Fab Foodie (31 Jan 2016)

mjray said:


> There were only a few of us out today but it rained hard enough and roads were muddy enough that even guarded+flapped bikes were flicking up some muck. *When it's that bad, all you can do is not ride too close*.



Bingo. Mudguards are not hugely of value unless they have very long flaps that almost touch the ground (sometimes they can be worst than no mudguards) BUT if you getting spray from a mudguardless bike full in yer face IMO you are riding too close for the conditions.


----------



## screenman (31 Jan 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Bingo. Mudguards are not hugely of value unless they have very long flaps that almost touch the ground (sometimes they can be worst than no mudguards) BUT if you getting spray from a mudguardless bike full in yer face IMO you are riding too close for the conditions.



Cannot agree with any of that.


----------



## youngoldbloke (1 Feb 2016)

screenman said:


> Cannot agree with any of that.


This^^^
Me neither


----------



## mjr (1 Feb 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Bingo. Mudguards are not hugely of value unless they have very long flaps that almost touch the ground (sometimes they can be worst than no mudguards) BUT if you getting spray from a mudguardless bike full in yer face IMO you are riding too close for the conditions.


Not bingo: IMO any mudguard reaching below the axle cuts out a lot of the thicker clingier muddier spray from reaching those riding behind you, so it's polite to have them if you ride in groups or high-traffic areas, as well as kinder to your bike. It's just not going to get 100% in the worst conditions, though.


----------



## martint235 (1 Feb 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> How can mudguards " diminish the experience of riding" ?
> 
> I have bikes with and without mudguards. Neither diminishes the experience of riding.
> 
> It just sounds like a sentence to try and support a point. It doesnt.


It's the drag innit.

My bike with mudguards is far slower than without them. It can only be the mudguards creating drag at pace.


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Feb 2016)

mjray said:


> Not bingo: IMO any mudguard reaching below the axle cuts out a lot of the thicker clingier muddier spray from reaching those riding behind you, so it's polite to have them if you ride in groups or high-traffic areas, as well as kinder to your bike. It's just not going to get 100% in the worst conditions, though.


My point was that they are far from perfect as people would have us believe and you can still get plenty sprayed behind full mudguards unless they have a full extension which most IME don't.
If you're getting sprayed by the rider in front ride slightly to one side or out of the spray zone. 

Alternatively just enjoy the free food, water and organic face pack.


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Feb 2016)

screenman said:


> Cannot agree with any of that.


----------



## mjr (3 Feb 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


>


Because water and mud travels in straight lines


----------



## youngoldbloke (3 Feb 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


>


I'm a saint then, AND I've got a front flap too!


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Feb 2016)

mjray said:


> Because water and mud travels in straight lines


Because I imagine getting wet riding behind full mudguard users ....


----------



## Hacienda71 (3 Feb 2016)

Get out mountain biking, it will put a bit of spray off a roadbike into context.


----------



## Louch (3 Feb 2016)

Cycle solo and make your own rules


----------



## Profpointy (3 Feb 2016)

I really don't understand the no-mudguards fad at all. I remember taking my mudguards off to do some job or other, leaving them off afterwards. I was maybe 14 at the time. I put 'em back pretty smartish first time out in the wet. I would never have a bike without mudguards, it's just horrid getting a dirty wet stripe up your back soaking you from your arse right up to the top of your head. And "they" say mudguards aren't cool for some reason


----------



## youngoldbloke (4 Feb 2016)

Louch said:


> Cycle solo and make your own rules


Do what you like, ride alone, don't expect to be welcome on a wet club run, and give me a wide berth when you come past. I hope those mountain bikers weren't expecting to be welcomed at a cafe any time soon, either.


----------



## Vantage (4 Feb 2016)

30+ years I've been cycling but it's only been 'mudguarded' for the last 4.
My new (then) tourer had them already fitted and before I even took it out for a test ride I'd fabricated mudflaps and fitted them.
The current ones catch pretty much everything. I was even thanked by a fellow clubmate a few weeks ago for having gone to to the effort of f&r mudflaps.
They may not be kewl and trendy to some, but I think they look the bees knees and I can ride knowing I'm one of the nice guys


----------



## CaadX (4 Feb 2016)

Clubrun with mudguards = 12mph 
Cubrun without mudguards = 18mph.


----------



## T4tomo (4 Feb 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> My point was that they are far from perfect as people would have us believe and you can still get plenty sprayed behind full mudguards unless they have a full extension which most IME don't.
> If you're getting sprayed by the rider in front ride slightly to one side or out of the spray zone.
> 
> Alternatively just enjoy the free food, water and organic face pack.


Indeed. The biggest benefit of mudguards is to yourself and your bike, and equally in the rain /wet you're a dick if you try to draft as close as you would in the dry.


----------



## screenman (4 Feb 2016)

CaadX said:


> Clubrun with mudguards = 12mph
> Cubrun without mudguards = 18mph.




Means nothing at all, I have done loads of 20mph clubs runs in the past with mud guards. My first ride for a long time last week was 17mph with guards.


----------



## Vantage (4 Feb 2016)

CaadX said:


> Clubrun with mudguards = 12mph
> Cubrun without mudguards = 18mph.


 6mph difference? What are your mudguards made from?


----------



## vickster (4 Feb 2016)

screenman said:


> Means nothing at all, I have done loads of 20mph clubs runs in the past with *lifeguards*. My first ride for a long time last week was 17mph with guards.


Pamela Anderson or just The Hoff?


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Feb 2016)

T4tomo said:


> Indeed. The biggest benefit of mudguards is to yourself and your bike, and equally in the rain /wet you're a dick if you try to draft as close as you would in the dry.


My thinking completely.


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Feb 2016)

Vantage said:


> 30+ years I've been cycling but it's only been 'mudguarded' for the last 4.
> My new (then) tourer had them already fitted and before I even took it out for a test ride I'd fabricated mudflaps and fitted them.
> The current ones catch pretty much everything. I was even thanked by a fellow clubmate a few weeks ago for having gone to to the effort of f&r mudflaps.
> They may not be kewl and trendy to some, but I think they look the bees knees and I can ride knowing I'm one of the nice guys


Nearly 40 years riding here and apart from a few years in the 80s only with full mudguards in the last year. The only complaint I received in that time was that my new mudguards didn't stop the rider behind me getting a face full of carp! Clearly I need to add mudflaps too. When I had no guards at all I never had a complaint ....


----------



## T4tomo (4 Feb 2016)

I have recently got myself a winter bike (which has also scratched a retro itch) with full mudguards. It's much easier to wash down after a wet ride, but I'm not adding long flaps to it for the benefit of anyone!


----------



## mjr (4 Feb 2016)

Vantage said:


> 6mph difference? What are your mudguards made from?


And why are they obstructing the highest gears?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 May 2016)

I've been out a few times with a local Triathlon Club, & on one ride (even though there was only 5 of us), I was the only one with mudguards

The last time, it was a very wet day, so it made an incentive to either drop further off the back, or keep shoulder-shoulder with the leader - particularly as part of the route was along a road used by trucks after leaving the Land-Fill site


----------



## Rooster1 (4 May 2016)

It makes sense to me, following someone in the rain without is pretty horrible, especially if you have the guards on and others don't.

I'm no longer a club member so I don't know the rules.


----------



## simongt (4 May 2016)

My tourer is fitted with full SKS mudguards but I had to recently fitted extensions front & back made from a sheet of corrugated plastic. Front, because it keeps my feet protected from road spray in the rain and back because I'm nice person and I consider those behind me - !
I always keep well away from any bike with knobbly tyres, as they kick up a LOT of spray - !


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Nov 2016)

Hacienda71 said:


> Get out mountain biking, it will put a bit of spray off a roadbike into context.


Unless you're out on rural roads, amongst the farm machinery, after it's been in the fields




simongt said:


> I always keep well away from any bike with knobbly tyres, as they kick up a LOT of spray - !


I would have thought the converse, as there's not as much rubber contacting the ground (or road anyway)

However, I took part in a race on Saturday ('Harriers v Cyclists') & on the open moorland, where the grass/peat was sodden, there was a lot thrown up by the bikes (CX & MTB), I got wetter from their 'rooster-tails', when running behind them, than from splashing through everything


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Nov 2016)

I know it's the Mail, but it has been in Cycling Weekly before

A good reason for 'guards

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...isk-deadly-E-coli-poisoning-doctors-warn.html

Yes, I know, I run, & got my hands well-splashed on Saturday, in fields that are usually full of Cows
And, yes, they did taste funny, after wiping my face to remove other splashes/sweat


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Nov 2016)

Doctor Hutch, has a little 1/4 page on mudguards in this mornings_ 'Cycling Weekly'
_
Even though, I have front & rear mud-flaps, I like the look of the White Rose (surrounded by a chain-ring)

http://www.topflaps.co.uk/


----------



## simongt (17 Nov 2016)

As ' standard ' mudguards, even SKS rarely extend down far enough to be really effective, by judicious use of some corrugated plastic, I've extended the bottom of my front & rear mudguards by about 10cm each to be very effective at one - keeping tyre spray off my feet and two - stopping spray getting in the face of any rider who happens to be that close behind - !  Simply cut and bend the pieces into the shape of the mudguard, drill a couple of holes through mudguard and its extension and bolt into place. Make sure you use stainless steel nuts & bolts though - !


----------



## PaulSB (17 Nov 2016)

Mudguards aren't compulsory on our winter club run but strongly encouraged. It's a question of consideration.

Last Sunday I wore my brand new, very expensive new winter club jacket. Guy in front, who I'd avoided following for 40+ miles, went through an oily puddle without mudguards. Took me an hour to get all the oil spits of the jacket!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Nov 2016)

PaulSB said:


> Mudguards aren't compulsory on our winter club run but strongly encouraged. It's a question of consideration.
> 
> Last Sunday I wore my brand new, very expensive new winter club jacket. Guy in front, who I'd avoided following for 40+ miles, went through an oily puddle without mudguards. Took me an hour to get all the oil spits of the jacket!!



I know the feeling, new jacket here too, went out with the local Triathlon club, I was only one with 'guards, & 'ditto', it turned spotty (& still is!!)

On arrival back home, that day
Not sure when, but I have a beard (or goatee) every year, between October (my birthday) & April (daughter b/day)


----------



## simongt (20 Nov 2016)

PaulSB said:


> Last Sunday I wore my brand new, very expensive new winter club jacket. Guy in front, who I'd avoided following for 40+ miles, went through an oily puddle without mudguards. Took me an hour to get all the oil spits of the jacket!!



Maybe that's why I see so many club riders wearing black jackets nowadays; doesn't show the muck & oily spray - !


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Nov 2016)

So what do you guys do on a Summer club run when when it rains?


----------



## screenman (20 Nov 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> So what do you guys do on a Summer club run when when it rains?



Same as in the winter, my club run bike always has guards on it, even back in the days when I was a fast group rider.


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Nov 2016)

screenman said:


> Same as in the winter, my club run bike always has guards on it, even back in the days when I was a fast group rider.


Yebbut, Many don't.


----------



## screenman (20 Nov 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Yebbut, Many don't.




Stay on the front, simples.

Yebbut, I respect other people, many do not.

Besides that it does your ego a power of good to be in there on a bike with guards, lights, saddle bag and rack on, where some others are on their best kit.
and a rack


----------



## fossyant (20 Nov 2016)

Don't go out on your own then !


----------



## PaulSB (21 Nov 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> So what do you guys do on a Summer club run when when it rains?



Silly though it sounds summer rain is cleaner than winter - less crap on the roads. Plus the chances of winter rain are greater than summer or so it seemed yesterday!


----------



## HLaB (26 Nov 2016)

It was one of those funny days today when the only times I got splattered by the bike in front was the ones with full sks mudguards.


----------



## screenman (26 Nov 2016)

HLaB said:


> It was one of those funny days today when the only times I got splattered by the bike in front was the ones with full sks mudguards.



Well just think how bad it would have been if they did not have them on.


----------



## HLaB (26 Nov 2016)

screenman said:


> Well just think how bad it would have been if they did not have them on.


It wouldn't have been bad at all today, as I was saying it was one of those funny days and I got no spray from mudguardless bikes. On another day though it'd be the exact opposite  Touch wood, my guards are ok to ride behind (never heard a complaint anyway) the flap I think will help.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Nov 2016)

When you're fitting them, don't make this mistake................


----------



## Dark46 (8 Jan 2017)

Would have been handy today.



I can't really complain as I'm ordering mine this week


----------



## e-rider (10 Jan 2017)

the problem is many off-the-peg bikes today don't allow for mudguards so people simply don't bother or use small clip-on things
25 years ago, most road bikes used by club riders would have had clearance for mudguards and often eyelets too although people just used p-clips if not
attitudes towards mudguards have changed a lot too over 25 years - people are happier now to use their washing machines more frequently, and to soil up their kit every ride, I assume to buy new kit more frequently too, as personal wealth has increased much during this time
the question today is really about respecting the rider behind you on a clubrun rather than yourself - my clubruns are mixed with mudguard/non-mudguard users but I never ride behind someone without mudguards if it's wet - this works in my club but I know others clubs that implement stricter riding formations this could be a problem. And as a side note about riding formations - I appreciate the need for safety when riding in a 20+ group along B roads but these twats that bark orders at people when they let a 2m gap open up are just farking idiots - get a life it's just a clubrun.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jan 2017)

@e-rider we have a barker. Jeez it's a pain.


----------



## HLaB (15 Jan 2017)

I was back a my old club over Christmas and it was a recurring theme mudguards on club runs and still is on their Faceboke page. I had them because they are really needed on the grimy roads up there but I lost the rear of my SKS race blades longs on the last day. I was back out down here yesterday and nobody had them but they weren't too crucial as the roads were clean and dry but they would have needed them today I doubt anybody had them though  Thankfully I wasn't out


----------



## A1Se16 (17 Jan 2017)

Reading all these comments I feel bad not having mudguards on my bike!


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jan 2017)

A1Se16 said:


> Reading all these comments I feel bad not having mudguards on my bike!



Good!!


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Jan 2017)

A1Se16 said:


> Reading all these comments I feel bad not having mudguards on my bike!


Don't feel bad. Do as you wish....


----------



## screenman (19 Jan 2017)

A1Se16 said:


> Reading all these comments I feel bad not having mudguards on my bike!



So you should, unless of course you never ride with somebody behind you.


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Jan 2017)

I just took the mudguards _*off *_my #2 bike for winter. In order to accommodate spiky anti-ice tyres which wouldn't fit otherwise.


screenman said:


> So you should, unless of course you never ride with somebody behind you.


Well, some people do ride behind me momentarily as I trundle along making a noise like a light aeroplane with my iron shod tyres. But they soon get bored and overtake.


----------



## screenman (19 Jan 2017)

Grind the spiky bits off and the guards will fit again.

See full of helpful tips me.


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Jan 2017)

Mudguards are for wimps....







Considering this was following a Tandem with full SKS guards.....who needs 'em.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Jan 2017)

I called at Squires café today, whilst out, & was quite surprised by the number of club-cyclists there
http://www.squires-cafe.co.uk/
Normally it's mainly bikers, but today, 'we' outnumbered them 4 - 1

It turned out, that it was the start/finish point of the Seacroft Wheelers reliability ride
http://gallery.myff.org/gallery/2029955/80k+routesheet13.pdf
Most of the riders were on mud-guarded machines, but there was a lot of filthy bodies around
That said, given the state of the roads, they'll have been riding on, no wonder, with the vehicles spraying them

As I'd been out solo, barring my feet, & a few splashes from passing traffic, I looked fairly pristine in comparison


----------



## DCLane (29 Jan 2017)

After riding with Ned Boulting yesterday (the only one in the group of 50+ without mudguards) and seeing the state of my 12yo and the other rider behind him - use mudguards!


----------



## DCLane (30 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Move 50cm left or right.



Unfortunately for him / her there wasn't the space due to traffic and/or the film car.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Mar 2017)

DCLane said:


> After riding with Ned Boulting yesterday (the only one in the group of 50+ without mudguards) and seeing the state of my 12yo and the other rider behind him - use mudguards!


I take it, that was your son beating him on the rollers, in the programme?


----------



## DCLane (13 Mar 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I take it, that was your son beating him on the rollers, in the programme?



Yes; one happy child. They'd switched some bits round for the programme - the roller racing was done after the quiz and had more riders in, which they are apparently showing more of in the last programme.


----------



## youngoldbloke (13 Mar 2017)

Programme?


----------



## Milkfloat (13 Mar 2017)

youngoldbloke said:


> Programme?



'The Club' I assume.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Mar 2017)

youngoldbloke said:


> Programme?





Milkfloat said:


> 'The Club' I assume.



Yes, DC's Club was on it last Friday (Ravensthorpe CC)


----------



## CaadX (2 Apr 2017)

DCLane said:


> After riding with Ned Boulting yesterday (the only one in the group of 50+ without mudguards) and seeing the state of my 12yo and the other rider behind him - use mudguards!


So only 2 riders behind Ned Boulting ? LFMFAO


----------

